# no sound is coming out my DEQ 2496



## gigone (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope you're are going to excuse my super-newbie question.

After having fiddle with my DEQ 2496 now I'm incurred in this situation: the equalizer does process the sound coming from my ECM 8000 but nothing is getting out my speakers but the pink noise internally produced...

The system is hooked in the following way: blu ray player - Yamaha RX-V765 (from the Pre-out plugs) - Behringer DEQ 2496 - AERON A7.

The Behringer is receiving the signals from the main input as I can cleary see the meeters moving according to the music but nothing is coming out the speakers.
I'm sure that I messed up with some parameters that are "muting" the output plugs of my behringer.

I would really appreciate any help.

Luigi
ITALY


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Never used one of these, but I’d suggest checking the I/O menu of the Utility Menu. See P. 13 of the manual.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gigone (Jul 17, 2010)

I've tried to fiddle with that menu but with no luck.
The thing that is most astonishing is the fact that even with the unity turned off the speakers are not working.... :-?


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you think you have screwed up the settings, you can restore the original factory data as follows:

1) press [memory]
2) rotate the big knob until item 0 - initial data is displayed
3) press * (recall preset)
4) press  (OK)
5) press [I/O]
6) on I/O page 1, make sure that the input corresponds to the input you are using
7) on I/O page 2, make sure that the output corresponds to the output you are using

-Sean*


----------

